# why dose the tivo iOS app having so many problems watch on iPad feature?



## shymedq (Apr 23, 2013)

I am on a different wifi network as I am not home and use the watch on iPad feature and most of the time no matter what wifi network I use except for my home network I get to only watch about 10-20 minutes of a show then it will say error time out or error connection drop or something like that why?


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

Because outside the home your video goes though a TiVo proxy and depending on how that's working, you could have problems. 

Joe


----------

